# Proxy servers



## The Astroman

*What is an IP address?* 
- For those of you who don't know what an IP address is, here is a definition:  
An IP address (Internet Protocol address) is a unique number, similar in concept to a telephone number, used by devices (usually computers) attached to a network to refer to each other when sending information through a Local LAN, Wide area WAN or the Internet networks. This allows devices passing the information onwards on behalf of the sender to know where to send it next, and for the device receiving the information to know that it is the intended destination.
An example IP address is 207.142.131.236.


For more info, go to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address.


*What are proxy servers?* 
A proxy server is a computer network service which allows clients to make indirect network connections to other network services. A client connects to the proxy server, then requests a connection, file, or other resource available on a different server. The proxy provides the resource, possibly by connecting to the specified server, or by serving it from a cache. In some cases, the proxy may alter the client's request or the server's response for various purposes. 




*How do proxy servers work?* 
- Basically; it falls down to this: You type www.whatever.com in your browser. Your browser connects to the proxy server it's pointing to. The proxy server goes to www.whatever.com and retrieves the web pages. The proxy server then returns the pages back to you. 











*How can I find a proxy server?* 
Here are 4 lists with verified Proxy lists. 
http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html
http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page2.html
http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page3.html
http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page4.html

Try to find a proxy server closest to your location, as this will give you a better overall speed.



*How can I set up a proxy server?* 
In this example, we will assume we want to use the following proxy server:

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1748/proxyserverexample8df.jpg 

- If you are using Firefox, click on *Tools*, then on *Options*, next,  go to the *General* tab and click on *Connection settings...* on the bottom right side of the window. Select *Manual Proxy configuration* and click on *Use the same proxy for all protocols*. Then, in the first box, type the server's IP and in the box next to it, it's port. In our example, this would give the following: 










			
				http://www.freeproxy.ru/en/free_proxy/howuse.htm said:
			
		

> Proxy Settings in Internet Explorer 4.X
> 
> 1. Click "View" \ "Internet Options");
> 2. Click "Connections";
> 3. Enable "use a proxy server";
> 4. In fields "Address" and "port" type proxy name and proxy port;
> 5. If nessesary, enable "bypass proxy server for local addresses";
> 6. Click "OK".
> 
> Proxy Settings in Internet Explorer 5.X
> 
> 1. Click "Service" \ "Internet Options";
> 2. Click "Connections";
> 3. If you use Dial-Up connection, choose your connection and click "Settings" button.
> if you use LAN connection, click "LAN Settings" button in the "Local Area Network (LAN) Settings" group box;
> 4. Enable "use a proxy server";
> 5. In fields "Address" and "port", type proxy name and proxy port;
> 6. If nessesary, enable "bypass proxy server for local addresses";
> 7. Click "OK";
> 8. Click "OK" to close IE settings.
> 
> Proxy Settings in Internet Explorer 6.X
> 
> 1. Click "Service" \ "Internet Options";
> 2. Click "Connections";
> 3. If you use Dial-Up connection, choose your connection and click "Settings" button.
> if you use LAN connection, click "LAN Settings" button in the "Local Area Network (LAN) Settings" group box;
> 4. Enable "use a proxy server";
> 5. In fields "Address" and "port", type proxy name and proxy port number;
> 6. If nessesary, enable "bypass proxy server for local addresses";
> 7. Click "OK";
> 8. Click "OK" to close IE settings.
> 
> Proxy Settings in Netscape Navigator 4.X
> 
> 1. Click "Edit" \ "Preferences";
> 2. Click "Category" \ "Advanced" \ "Proxies";
> 3. Set "Manual proxy configuration";
> 4. Click "View" at "Manual proxy configuration";
> 5. Set proxies for following protocols: HTTP, FTP, etc.
> 
> Proxy Settings in Netscape Navigator 6.X
> 
> 1. Click "Edit" \ "Preferences";
> 2. Click "Category" \ "Advanced" \ "Proxies";
> 3. Set "Manual proxy configuration";
> 4. Click "View" at "Manual proxy configuration";
> 5. Set proxies for following protocols: HTTP, FTP, etc.
> 
> Proxy Settings in Konqueror
> 
> 1. Click "Setting" \ "Configure Konqueror...";
> 2. Choose "Proxies";
> 3. Enable "Use proxy";
> 4. Set proxies for following protocols: HTTP, FTP, etc.




If you check your IP address before and after setting up your proxy server, you will see that it will have changed, and will remain the same as long as you use the same proxy server. Have fun browsing anonymously! 

*BEFORE*








*AFTER*







*Side note*: Websites relying on information about the user's IP address to display local information, such as Google does when you go to google.com (it will forward you to the Google website of your country), the websites will probably show the information according to where the Proxy server is located.  I have a spanish proxy server set up, and google.com leads me to google.es! Thanks for reading my article. If you have any questions and/or remarks concerning it, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## cell4me

This site will give you a list as well as explain how to set it up...its easy just follow directions.
http://www.hidemyass.com/free_proxy_lists.php

If one proxy does not work try another, sometimes some of them dont work.


----------



## Geoff

Very nice, maybe this should be included in the "networking 101"?


----------



## The Astroman

cell4me said:
			
		

> This site will give you a list as well as explain how to set it up...its easy just follow directions.
> http://www.hidemyass.com/free_proxy_lists.php
> 
> If one proxy does not work try another, sometimes some of them dont work.



Broken link.



			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Very nice, maybe this should be included in the "networking 101"?



Thanks, took me some time. Would be nice to have it in Networking 101


----------



## kof2000

are you mixing value ram with gaming ram?


----------



## pcmagic

Very Nice work indeed...Great info in there.. Learned alot


----------



## dragon2309

kof2000 said:
			
		

> are you mixing value ram with gaming ram?


am i missing a joke or is that a serious post....

anyway, you might wanna find proper sites that can provide definitions etc, we all know how reliable wikipedia is.....


----------



## The Astroman

pcmagic said:
			
		

> Very Nice work indeed...Great info in there.. Learned alot



Thanks. Thanks a lot.



			
				dragon2309 said:
			
		

> kof2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you mixing value ram with gaming ram?
> 
> 
> 
> am i missing a joke or is that a serious post....
> 
> anyway, you might wanna find proper sites that can provide definitions etc, we all know how reliable wikipedia is.....
Click to expand...


When some experts compared Wikipedia to the Britannica encyclopedia, they found that Wikipedia had some very accurate articles and sometimes better than the Britannica. I have always trusted it, and so far it's been great.

http://www.nature.com/news/2005/051212/full/438900a.html

And WTF is this post, kof??


----------



## dragon2309

The Astroman said:
			
		

> Thanks. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> When some experts compared Wikipedia to the Britannica encyclopedia, they found that Wikipedia had some very accurate articles and sometimes better than the Britannica. I have always trusted it, and so far it's been great.
> 
> http://www.nature.com/news/2005/051212/full/438900a.html
> 
> And WTF is this post, kof??



fair enough,if your happy with wikipedia then thats ok, its your mini-article thing, not mine, the mods/admins might want it changed if its ever to be a 101 though....?

dragon


----------

